# DiGi's Journal



## DiGiTaL (Apr 28, 2007)

Hiya.

I've been around IMF for awhile now mostly around training and diet sections of the board. Since I have new goals and need a way to keep track of my progress I decided to start this journal _(funk also recommended lol)  _.

My background:
I started lifting 2005 october-november and for 6 months I was..pretty much doing the samething over and over 5-days a week and no one helped. Then I ran into this forum and my life changed. I was doing fairly good until summer 2006 when I moved out of my old apartment to our new house and I had difficulties going to gym and didn't hit the gym for 3 months. Then in September 06 I started going again, did 2 months of bulk and then started maintaining and cutting . 

Now i workout in my school after school with full of football and basketball and volleyball hoggers who think they are fucking tough for lifting 5lbs more. I've seen their workouts too (its like those workouts by MuscleTech 10x10sqauts 10x10bench press etc..) and they are fucking obese and none do any sort of cardio (no offence) but everyday Im so pissed in the gym. 

Anyways, now back to topic. Im currently 187lbs, 5'11(180m), 14% bf and my current goals to do a lean cut without a lot of muscle loss and bring Bf% to 7-8% in the next couple months. 

I'll be posting my daily meals for a few weeks to just keep track of how i eat regularly so when I'm to built my diet again i don't have a too much deficit. 

Anyways if anyone has any questions or anything I'm here, shoot ask anything. 

Peace out for now.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 28, 2007)

Exellent. Glad to see you made a journal. You won't regret it. It took me awhile to do too, but I'm glad I did. There are some very knowlagable people here that are always helpful.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 28, 2007)

Ya. at first I didn't really understand these journals but I guess after a few months I understood them. And yes there are some very knowledgeable people in here


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 29, 2007)

*next week's schedule..*

shit im pissed...
I have to take this program at school 'Work Experience' meaning I have to keep telling my school about my work shifts and I gotta increase my hours so i can work 250hrs before June 10...with this..i cannot workout so much.
my next week schedule:

Monday - Gym
Tuesday - Work
Wednesday - gotta visit gf after school or else
Thursday - Work
Friday - Gym
Sat - Gf
Sun - Work
that gives me 2 fucking days, thats worst then my other weeks

Looks like Im just gonna do a fullbody on monday and full body on friday...
i hate this gay city, the closest gym to my house is 20mins away in driving(idont drive yet) and 40mins of walking...


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 29, 2007)

My current goals:
- Rude at least bf% by 3% by end of may (hopfully)
- Stay dedicated
- Keep writing in this journal o.o
- Post pictures
- Read more
- Still keep experimenting with my maintenance level of daily calorie intake.
- Get laid next week.

Today's meals; 
I had to work today so i didn't get the chance to eat w/e I want or have the time to decide so I had to quickly eat up and go.

Morning meal: 
 1 Cup of %2 milk (ran out of %1)
 1 cup of cereal (how do you calculate this?)
 1 Strawberries juice

Lunch:
  2 Turkey Sandwich 
  Some vegetables
  1 Small poutine from Nyf.

Supper: 
  2 Egg whites
  1 Whole Egg
a little bit icecream
 
Dinner: [ Not much, i was full i guess and dinner wasn't cooked so i ate w/e ]
  Lots of watermelon 
  1 cup of %1 Milk

Water: 
591 + 591 + 500 + 500 + 500 = 2682ml
Total: 2.6 litres (wow its bad)

This is around how each sunday goes. I should probably change things around but my work is gay cause its busy, far from here and long.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2007)

two total body workouts a week is what you are going to have to do.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 29, 2007)

Im planning to do that.
So P, when doing full body workouts should I reduce the intensity so I can have some energy to do other exercises. Like I mean, I dont want to pressure myself so much doing bench press that I wont have any more energy to lift for other body parts?. Should I reduce anything doing full body workouts? or should I stay the same and try harder.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

That sucks about 2 days a week, but it's better than nothing. I am getting ready to go from 4 to 3 days soon, but I may also be going on another day for cardio.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2007)

If you are only training twice a week, why would you want to reduce the intensity?  You are already reducing the frequency.  I am not following what you are asking.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 29, 2007)

I know that, I mean during the workout. 
Okay when I usually start working out with my split of lets say monday;
Monday - Chest, Shoulders, Biceps

And whenever I do chest I put a lot of weight and when I do shoulders Im a bit weaker, then when i do biceps I have to push myself because Im already tired.
So if i was to do my 2 splits on one day should I reduce the weight so I dont get tired so fast and can do all the exercises (i have in the past left without doing some exercises of my routine because of tiredness)

I hope, i made sense this time..


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 29, 2007)

That's why total body workouts will work well for you. Just keep it simple. 
Something like this. 

A
Squat
Single leg deadlift
Row
OH press
Core


B
Deadlift
Lunge
Bench press
chin up
Core


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2007)

^^ that looks pretty good.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 29, 2007)

> That sucks about 2 days a week, but it's better than nothing. I am getting ready to go from 4 to 3 days soon, but I may also be going on another day for cardio.


Thank god I bought a treadmill for home, Im doing cardio 4-5 times a week, this week was 4. 

And thanks BakerBoy I'll give that a go
Also, bakerboy i remember you asking if I bought those equipments I was going to from that store. Sorry i didn't reply, and well I didn't buy anything because my $500 was pretty much wasted very fast.
$200+ clothing
$100 for dinner
$50 bills
$150 Bday present for gf.

shit sucks i know, My next check will be around $400ish so I'll add some more money to that and maybe go agian.


----------



## Double D (Apr 29, 2007)

I never get anywhere with 2 days a week. I would use something like that for maintenence. However you gotta do what you gotta do. If you are pressing for time throw a circuit in there from time to time. It may take about 20 minutes or so. Best of luck. BB's routine he put up there looks well to me. Now its time to develop some type of loading pattern as well.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 30, 2007)

Ya, normally I get 3 days to the gym which isn't bad but still not enough lol. There is the Golds Gym im thinking of considering to go to from now on, the only problem is distance. I think I'll buy a bike for summer.

What exactly do you mean by a circuit Double D?.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 30, 2007)

Just got home from a full body workout...damn im beat, legs hurt like hell and back is a bit sore too. But for some weird reason, I wasn't as sweaty or tired as i normally get in the gym. 

Anyways here is today's meal;
Meal #1:
  1.5cup of %1 milk with Whey

Meal #2:
  1 turkey sandwich + veggies
  1 Granola bar

Meal #3:
   A protein shake (ultras hake President's choice)

Meal #4:
   2 cups of cooked pasta
  Lots and Lots of vegetables
  2oz white yogourt

Meal #5: (not happened yet)
  1.5cup of %1 milk with Whey
  1 Medium size banana

Water: 4litres;
Shit, my calorie intake is low, no wonder im losing muscle so fast.


----------



## Double D (Apr 30, 2007)

Circuit is something like:

Pullups
Squat
Bench
Goodmornings
Curls
Extensions
Then rest for 60 seconds and repeat. Meaning circuit training.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh nice. Thanks mate.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 18, 2007)

Lol my journal pretty much died in here, I should post here since i get more comments here...
my current location of my journal is at DiGiTaL’s Journal .


----------

